# can someone tell me



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

please what is the biscuit that you eat with gravy ?

non USA person asking


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Baking soda biscuit or even a biscuit made from bisquick.
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....r_qf.&bvm=bv.41248874,d.eWU&biw=1024&bih=607


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

OK thanks for that, we don't have bisquick here.
Will be giving it a try


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Similar a scone but no sweetener or fruit.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

An Australian friend visiting N. America last summer tried biscuits and gravy for breakfast one morning, at a restaurant. He thinks that Americans are quite mad anyway, but now is sure of it, as that's the only explanation he can come up with for eating "scones with white sauce"! LOL


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I use this recipe:

http://southern.food.com/recipe/southern-buttermilk-biscuits-26110

You can convert to metric on the same site.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kalmara said:


> OK thanks for that, we don't have bisquick here.
> Will be giving it a try


Be sure you make the sausage gravy listed on the same page to go with them. it makes all the difference.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

for some reason I can't get the site for you but you can google you a copycat recipe fpr bisquick baking mix and that makes making bisquits faster and easier or even bisquit mix in a jar


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.ms-notsoperfect.com/2011/10/homemade-bisquick.html


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What the British call biscuits are cookies here in the states.

A biscuit is a small round quick bread. It's not sweet like a scone. It's bread, but made with baking powder and not yeast.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

It's an Australian scone. Am American scone is different to a NZ/Aussie scone. It's a buttermilk scone.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Random clarification because I'm in the mood:

America > Australia
Scone > Nonexistant
Biscuit > Scone
Cookie > Biscuit
Jelly > Jam [you also don't see many clear jelly/jams here at all. they mostly have fruit]
Jam > Jam
Jello > Jelly 

Scones/American biscuits have more flavours here. Pumpkin is popular. Same texture, made the same way only with pumpkin. We also have a jelly that's thicker than American jelly and sliceable. It's served with cheese.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I make a very simple drop buscuit....James


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

oregon woodsmok said:


> What the British call biscuits are cookies here in the states.
> 
> A biscuit is a small round quick bread. It's not sweet like a scone. It's bread, but made with baking powder and not yeast.


Scones are not necessarily sweet - though most Americans don't know that. An American biscuit is indeed very like a scone that you would find in Great Britain or Ireland (or at my house LOL). I've not yet had a chance to visit Australia or NZ, so can't comment there.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If all else fails...use toast!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> If all else fails...use toast!


That would be a crime !!!

Corn bread is good though.....


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like plain untoasted bread. But it has so many carbs. I haven't had SOS for ages.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I prefer bisquick; however, if homemade from scratch, would not add sweatener.


----------



## Rain~Dancer (Jan 14, 2013)

@ L.A. : There is nothing wrong with "[email protected] on a Shingle" 

However, Cat Head Biscuits are the bestestss!

Gravy and Biscuits is a traditional Southern breakfast staple! Make sure you use plenty of lard in the biscuit dough if you want them to be authentic  and Fluffy


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

S on a shingle is a "Chipped beef gravy.

Biscuits and gravy is sausage gravy


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks heaps guys, lots of answers there, will be making some biscuits !


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

notbutanapron said:


> Random clarification because I'm in the mood:
> 
> America > Australia
> Scone > Nonexistant
> ...


Tell me about this thick, slicing jelly. And do you have a recipe?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It's like cranberry sauce, but with other fruits too.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

mekasmom said:


> It's like cranberry sauce, but with other fruits too.


And what cheese do you pair with it?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Jacktheknife said:


> And what cheese do you pair with it?


Id imagine whatever cheese strikes your fancy....
I make pepper jelly that is amazing with my fresh soft goat cheese on a cracker...
I've had Ossau-Iraty with a cherry preserve that was to die for...

We in the US are generally not big cheese eaters as compared to other countries...hmm .....worded that poorly...we don't eat a big variety of cheeses...that's more accurate.


----------

